# Sofo in LA



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Los Angeles Clippers could be willing to offer Sofoklis Schortsanitis a two-year, $5 million contract



> Sofoklis Schortsanitis is already in Los Angeles to negociate his possible signing for the Clippers. According to the Greek media, the NBA franchise is willing to offer the 25-year-old center a two-year, $5 million contract to play for the Clippers. In that case, Schortsanitis would agree to leave Olympiakos and continue his career in the NBA.


He's 25 now, not nearly as exciting as he was before, but he did look like he's in good shape.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

its honestly about time to bring him over.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Why is there STILL talk about this guy? I don't get it ... do you really want him here?


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

It's an extra 6 fouls on the end of the bench. With Blake Griffin, DeAndre Jordan, and Chris Kaman on the team already , anything he gives you is gravy. There is some good talent on this team, if and this is a huge if, they can stay healthy and actually develop some chemistry they could be in the playoff race. 

It's very early in the free agent game but out of all the playoff teams in the West, the Suns will probably not make it next year (looks like they are losing Amare to NY), which opens up a spot which will go to either the Grizzlies (who have found much needed depth), the Rockets (who should have a healthy Yao), the Kings (who should have added more young talent), or the Clippers (who should finally be healthy).


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

JonMatrix said:


> It's an extra 6 fouls on the end of the bench. With Blake Griffin, DeAndre Jordan, and Chris Kaman on the team already , anything he gives you is gravy. There is some good talent on this team, if and this is a huge if, they can stay healthy and actually develop some chemistry they could be in the playoff race.
> 
> It's very early in the free agent game but out of all the playoff teams in the West, the Suns will probably not make it next year (looks like they are losing Amare to NY), which opens up a spot which will go to either the Grizzlies (who have found much needed depth), the Rockets (who should have a healthy Yao), the Kings (who should have added more young talent), or the Clippers (who should finally be healthy).


Yeah sounds good. Given he has a tendency to blow-up in pounds, the fouls is about all you can expect from him. He's been away for so long, I'm not even sure how he will adjust to the NBA.

In projecting our place in the West, don't forget we need for Baron to be committed to this team which would mean that he stays healthy; I'm yet to see that.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Wow, that's a blast from the past... is Lonny Baxter next?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The very fact he could be coming got me to come onto this site to post...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> The very fact he could be coming got me to come onto this site to post...


Yup, nostalgic for me too!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> Yup, nostalgic for me too!


It's all about Sofo!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Big Sofo Does Vegas



> “What the Clippers told him is, ‘We know you, we’ve followed you for a lot of years,’” agent Panos Kapazoglou told HoopsHype. “There’s no promise, but they’ve told him, ‘We will offer you a contract once we know exactly how much money we have left.’”
> 
> As is often the case with many top European players, Schortsanitis is in a little bit of a rush to resolve his contract situation since Euro powers don’t like to wait too long to complete their rosters.
> 
> “We have offers from Europe and pressure is increasing,” Kapazoglou said. “The discussion with the Clippers was that this week they will come up with an offer and then we’ll see where we are standing.”


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Watched him against POR's SL team, seems like he's a good end-of-the-bench big. I love his physicality (nh).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I still can't help but laugh when I see a big black darkness evil mother****er (c) Rick James and then find out he's Greek and his name is Sofoklis. 

"Summer Shaq"


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This is going to be a very interesting season.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

We resigned Craig Smith, who I think is LIGHTYEARS better then sofo. Only thing sofo has shown me this summer league is that he can get a occasional block. Other then that, I would like to see the money saved from signing him into signing rasual butler again.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

With that said, I'm glad we didn't sign LeQuit.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

you don't mean that. If he came to the clippers he wouldn't nearly have as much as criticism as he has now.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AgcrCuA1_mSQl3c_5_6mkSW8vLYF?slug=aw-heatfreeagency071610

Well, at first I thought it'd have been great to get this guy... but this article says otherwise.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Wojo's pissed off that a few days after he broke the story that LeBron was staying that James left, and left AW with egg all over his face. The article itself is junk, filled not even with actual quotes, but summations of quotes from anonymous sources, and absurdities such as the claim that the NBA assigned a wife beater with a history of substance abuse to teach James to be "professional". I love Jason Kidd as much as the next guy, probably more. But he's a pretty repulsive human being.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> Wojo's pissed off that a few days after he broke the story that LeBron was staying that James left, and left AW with egg all over his face. The article itself is junk, filled not even with actual quotes, but summations of quotes from anonymous sources, and absurdities such as the claim that the NBA assigned a wife beater with a history of substance abuse to teach James to be "professional". I love Jason Kidd as much as the next guy, probably more. But he's a pretty repulsive human being.


Maybe,
But true or not the fact is the Heat is probably the only place James will be held accountable for his actions if what Wojo says is true. If he came to the Clips, there would be no Wade to step up to him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, I wouldn't waste too much time with guys "stepping up to him". If the article was at all true Wojo would have been able to find at least one non-anonymous source to quote. And would have been able to put in more actual quotes rather than being forced to sum up so much. (Because hack writers sum up when the quotes they're summing don't actually say what they want them to say, hence the use of anonymity so that Yahoo doesn't get sued for Wojo making **** up.)


----------

